# Hoyt Epic and Wiawis ATF - what’s your choice



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

Just wondering if there are any archers who can share their experience with Hoyt Epic vs Wiawis ATF risers. 

It seems like ATF (aluminum) is still a better choice than Nano TFT (Carbon)

But if you were choosing between those two from the subj, what would you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

I have had the Hoyt Epik for a while. I liked the balance compared to the AXT I was shooting at that time. However I hated to complete lack of post shot feedback and the dead feeling in my hand. I am now shooting an ATF, and I love it. Sold my Epik, but will keep my axt for a while. The ATF feels like a perfect marriage between the Epik and the AXT.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

vlesiv said:


> It seems like ATF (aluminum) is still a better choice than Nano TFT (Carbon)


When was this decided? I haven't had a chance to try the ATF myself, but I certainly doubt we can objectively state things like this.

Back on topic now. For what it's worth, I've been shooting with some Koreans recently. All but two of about 15 of them shoot W&W risers, but there's only about two ATF's on the field. Most of them are still using the CXT or AXT, and a few Nano Max. And there's currently about 4 or 5 shooting a TFT, but I'm not sure if they're just trying it out or keeping it for good.

I feel that seeing what the Koreans use is a bit more agnostic. Back home, the choice between the ATF and Epik comes down more to whether you like Hoyt or W&W, which doesn't really compare the risers. But the Koreans seems to be more independent of brands in general, so I think looking at what they choose is interesting.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

PregnantGuppy said:


> Back on topic now. For what it's worth, I've been shooting with some Koreans recently. All but two of about 15 of them shoot W&W risers, but there's only about two ATF's on the field. Most of them are still using the CXT or AXT, and a few Nano Max. And there's currently about 4 or 5 shooting a TFT, but I'm not sure if they're just trying it out or keeping it for good.
> 
> I feel that seeing what the Koreans use is a bit more agnostic. Back home, the choice between the ATF and Epik comes down more to whether you like Hoyt or W&W, which doesn't really compare the risers. But the Koreans seems to be more independent of brands in general, so I think looking at what they choose is interesting.


Slightly at a tangent to the thread but your last point is very interesting.... 

The Koreans have the choice of any equipment they like, but show me a picture of a Korean lady using a Formula bow and I'll show you Bigfoot.... 😉

In fact, you can extend that to even Hoyt limbs...

Ki Bo Bae used the same GMX riser and Inno limbs from 2010 right up until last year when she got an Epik. I wonder if she'll swap back now...


----------



## Ozz (Sep 19, 2017)

I prefer my Nano TFT to my Epik.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

A friend and I have shot them both side by side with the same limbs. Neither one was "better", they just had different feels. I preferred the Epik and he preferred the ATF.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

DarkMuppet said:


> Slightly at a tangent to the thread but your last point is very interesting....
> 
> The Koreans have the choice of any equipment they like, but show me a picture of a Korean lady using a Formula bow and I'll show you Bigfoot.... &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> ...


That's something I've noticed a lot. In most Western countries, the choice of equipment seems dictated by sponsors. In compounds it's even more extreme, where my understanding is that the archers *have* to use the latest models despite their preferences by contract.

Meanwhile, the Koreans can do pretty much whatever they want and no sponsor will dare go against them. And most of the time, their choices are very conservative; rarely do they shoot Formula, most of them shoot a traditional geometry riser, and most of them that I've seen still prefer a wood core to a synthetic limb. Even their fletchings are conservative; while Brady is going as far as branding his own line of fletchings, pretty much every Korean in the WC circuit still just shoots SpinWings.

If anything, it just convinces me that the equipment is definitely not the bottleneck for 99.9% of the shooters out there. If Kim Woojin can shoot 700's with what's effectively an updated version of a 20+ year old bow, I don't think most of us have any excuses


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> If anything, it just convinces me that the equipment is definitely not the bottleneck for 99.9% of the shooters out there. If Kim Woojin can shoot 700's with what's effectively an updated version of a 20+ year old bow, I don't think most of us have any excuses


Truer words were never spoken. Sometimes socialism reveals a lot about capitalism, and vice-versa.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

chase128 said:


> A friend and I have shot them both side by side with the same limbs. Neither one was "better", they just had different feels. I preferred the Epik and he preferred the ATF.


I did this as well. I cannot say I prefer the epik in anyway... but i'm not a fan of the ATF either. they're not comparable, i just don't like either of them.


----------



## jennpsu (Mar 20, 2014)

I don’t like the atf or the epik. The atf was too light no matter what I added to it for mass weight. 
The epik is a soft shot, no feed back and you don’t get any power out of the limbs. 

So far I’m sticking with my Faktor, but I am interested in the TFT. 

I love the gmx, it’s solid and probably the best riser Hoyt ever created. I’m not a fan of how difficult it is to fit the new w&w limbs on Hoyt ilf products. 

My humble opinion, from a total equipment junkie. 

I’ve shot almost everything from both Hoyt and W&W that has been released over the last 3 years and some vintage Hoyt (the matrix, a baller bow from the way back). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

jennpsu said:


> So far I’m sticking with my Faktor, but I am interested in the TFT.


I tried a friend's TFT for a few weeks last year. Compared to either the Nano Max or the CXT, which I like because they have a lot of feedback, it felt pretty dead. I really like having a reactive bow, so it didn't quite do it for me. But it did feel pretty close to the Faktor that I borrowed from another friend, so it might be close to what you want.


----------



## jennpsu (Mar 20, 2014)

That’s hopeful. I really want to shoot the nz limbs but the epik is so slow you have to be shooting a monster poundage to get any speed out of it. 
The nz are not very forgiving on my gmx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ds22030 (Jan 18, 2018)

Jennpsu can u check your pm? Sorry nothing to contribute.


----------



## lightning25 (Jul 18, 2017)

that's good to hear I just ordered an ATF


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Got to try both the Epik and ATF, I own a TFT.

As stated above, the Epik is a pretty dead riser. The ATF has more feedback. I do not recall a speed difference. The TFt I really like because it does dampen very well with minimal buzzing (for me) and yet it is a stiff riser.


----------



## lightning25 (Jul 18, 2017)

I just got an ATF and it shoots real well so I'd go with that


----------

